# Homepage mit Erweiterung nach unten (Slices) wird im IE nicht korrekt erweitert



## Ghost7 (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi ,
ich hab eine Homepage die auf php basiert, sie soll sich automatisch nach unten ausdehenen , wenn der text( in der Mitte der Seite also der Inhalt ) größer als die Grundseite ist. Dazu habe ich mit Photoshop ein Slice rausgeschnitten der ungefähr 2px groß ist. Wenn der Text in der Mitte die normale Seiten höhe überschreitet, erweitert sich die Tabelle nach unten und in den Zwischenraum werden automatisch durch CSS als Hintergrund dieses 2px slice eingefügt. Dann soll sich das Design automatisch nach unten ausdehenen.
Das Problem ist der Mozilla v.1.7.3 zeigt alles richtig an, aber der Internet Explorer v.6 nicht.

Könnt ihr mir helfen ?
Danke schonmal im voraus.



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="formate.css">
</head>

<? 

mysql_connect("localhost","","");
mysql_select_db("");
include "config.php";


?>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">

<table id="Autoscroll" width="947" height="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  style="vertical-align:top;margin:0;" >

<tr >
		<td colspan="5" height="191px"  style="vertical-align:top; height:191px">
			<img src="images/Afj_01.gif" width="947" height="191px" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr >
		<td colspan="3" height="27px" valign="top" style="vertical-align:top; height:27px">
			<img src="images/Afj_02.gif" width="273" height="27px" alt=""></td>
		<td width="613" height="540px" rowspan="12" bgcolor="#3578AB"  style="vertical-align:top; ">
<? 


        session_start();
define('SID',session_name()."=".session_id());


        if(!isset($_SESSION['IP'])) {
            $_SESSION['IP'] = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];
        }
        if($_SESSION['IP'] != $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']) {
            echo "<p >\n";
            echo "    Sie dürfen nicht die Session von einem\n";
            echo "    anderen user Benutzten. Bitte benutzen sie\n";
            echo "    folgenden Link um zur Homepage zu gelangen.\n";
            echo "</p>\n";
            die();
        }



 include "inhalt.php"; 

?></td>
		<td rowspan="11" height="535px" style="vertical-align:top; height:535px;">
			<img src="images/Afj_04.gif" width="61" height="535" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td rowspan="10" height="508px" style="vertical-align:top; height:508px;">
			<img src="images/Afj_05.gif" width="47" height="508" alt=""></td>
		<td height="35px" style="vertical-align:top; height:35px;">
			<a href="index.php?page=news&amp;<?php echo SID; ?>">
				<img src="images/Afj_06.gif" width="154" height="35" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td rowspan="10" height="508px" style="vertical-align:top;">
			<img src="images/Afj_07.gif" width="72" height="508" alt=""></td>
	</tr>

	<tr>
		<td height="31px" style="vertical-align:top; height:31px;">
			<a href="index.php?page=veranstaltungen&amp;<?php echo SID; ?>">
				<img src="images/Afj_08.gif" width="154" height="31px" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td height="30px" style="vertical-align:top;">
			<a href="index.php?page=events&amp;<?php echo SID; ?>">
				<img src="images/Afj_09.gif" width="154" height="30" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td height="31" style="vertical-align:top;">
			<a href="index.php?page=huetten&amp;<?php echo SID; ?>">
				<img src="images/Afj_10.gif" width="154" height="31" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td height="30" style="vertical-align:top;">
			<a href="index.php?page=bilder&amp;<?php echo SID; ?>">
				<img src="images/Afj_11.gif" width="154" height="30" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td height="30" style="vertical-align:top;">
			<a href="index.php?page=wuu&amp;<?php echo SID; ?>">
				<img src="images/Afj_12.gif" width="154" height="30" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td height="31" style="vertical-align:top;">
			<a href="index.php?page=impressum&amp;<?php echo SID; ?>">
				<img src="images/Afj_13.gif" width="154" height="31" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>

	<tr>
		<td height="132" style="vertical-align:top;">
			<a><img src="images/Afj_14.gif" width="154" height="132" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td height="146" valign="top"> <?php include "login.php"; ?>
			</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td height="12" valign="top">
			<img src="images/Afj_39.gif" width="154" height="12" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3" height="" background="images/Afj_40.gif" valign="top">
                         
			</td>
		<td height="" background="images/Afj_41.gif" valign="top">
                            &nbsp;
                         			</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="5" height="99" valign="top">
			<img src="images/Afj_42.gif" width="947" height="99" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
</table>
</body>




</html>
```

Link zur Homepage


----------



## exed (13. Oktober 2005)

Probier es mal indem du die Höhe der Maintable 
von height="" auf height="100%" stellst.
Gruß
max


----------



## Ghost7 (13. Oktober 2005)

Geht leider nicht mit dem height="100%", gibt es nicht eine max height für IE wie bei guten browsern die bei CSS 2 max-height: 31px; unterstützen ?


----------

